# VDeVilbiss GBFE6010 Type 0 6000W Gasoline Generator



## headusher (Dec 6, 2012)

Have an old DeVilbiss GBFE6010 Type 0 6000W Gasoline Generator that just quit running last week. Started the motor and it ran for about 10 minutes fine and then it just quit & will not start. I haven't checked but it appears to not be getting a spark. Getting plenty of gas to the carb, I checked. 

I believe there are a couple of safety circuits that prevent the engine from running so I need a wiring diagram for this unit. I checked various sites on the internet and the manual & wiring diagrams aren't available. Suggestions on where I can get these or any other ideas about what is wrong is appreciated.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Does the engine have a low oil sensor? Sometimes they fail and kill the spark. Check the oil level first.

Can you post the numbers off of the engine? It should be a Briggs.

The kill switch on most small engines just grounds out a wire from the coil. Do you see any wires coming from behind the flywheel?

Does the engine have points? The date code will tell us.


----------



## headusher (Dec 6, 2012)

Oil was the first thing I thought of and check on when it stopped. It was full but the oil was a grey color and I know I changed the oil at the end of last summer. Not sure what that was all about?? I used B&S oil so maybe that's what it looks like after running for a while.

I see this wire coming out of the back of the engine housing. Is there a was to test it. Is that an inline fuse in the wire? Can I disconnect it and see if the engine starts?

Regards


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

If the engine has a lighting coil, for a battery charge, there might be a diode in the wire that you see.

The wire from the ignition coil should be just a plain wire. 

The model/type codes will help.


----------

